# كيف يؤدى المسيحيين صلاتهم؟



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
اعتقد ان السؤال واضح وخاصة عند متابعتى قداس عيد الميلاد مثلا لا افهم شئ مما يقال 
هل توجد كيفيه معينه للصلاة وما هى اوقاتها و عددها 
وشكرا للرد مقدما


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:



			السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
اعتقد ان السؤال واضح وخاصة عند متابعتى قداس عيد الميلاد مثلا لا افهم شئ مما يقال 
هل توجد كيفيه معينه للصلاة وما هى اوقاتها و عددها 
وشكرا للرد مقدما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مالاتفهمه هو الجزء الذى يقال باللغة القبطية .
بالنسبة لميعاد صلاة القداس فيمكن القيام به حتى يوميا.
بالنسبة للصلاة الشخصية الفردية فهى كل حين.
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
> اعتقد ان السؤال واضح وخاصة عند متابعتى قداس عيد الميلاد مثلا لا افهم شئ مما يقال
> هل توجد كيفيه معينه للصلاة وما هى اوقاتها و عددها
> وشكرا للرد مقدما



*وعليكم سلام رب السلام.

كثير من الكنائس قدّاسها بالكامل هو باللغة العربية. بعض الكنائس تستخدم لغات أخرى من باب المحافظة على تقاليد وثقافة ولغة الآباء (الإخوة الأقباط، السريان وغيرهم).

الصلاة الجماعية المُلزمة للمؤمن هي في يوم الأحد، يوم قيامة الرب من بين الأموات، طقسها بشكل عام في كل الكنائس واحد مُستمّد من التقليد المسيحي المُبكر (القرن الأول-الثاني)، ينقسم الى قسمين: خدمة الإنجيل (أو خدمة الموعوظين)، وخدمة سر الشكر (سر الإفخارستيا، أو سر التناول).

الصلاة الفردية غير مُحددة بطقوس أو أعداد مُعينة، بل هي صلة مع الرب، تاجها الصلاة التي علمنا إياها ربنا يسوع المسيح (صلاة "أبانا الذي في السماوات").

للمزيد عن الصلاة في المسيحية أنصحك بقراءة كتاب: حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية للأب متى المسكين.*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الرد
جارى تحميل الكتاب و المواصله بعد قراءته


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الفكرة الأساسية فى موضوع الصلاة

أن مفهومها فى المسيحية يختلف عمَّا عند سيادتك

فهى عندنا ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة ، هدفها هو تقوية العلاقة مع الله

وتنظيم هذه الوسيلة ، يكون لخدمة الهدف وليس بديلاً عنه

ويوجد موضوع سابق عن ذلك المعنى ، سأبحث عنه وأقدمه بإذن ربنا

*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

معلش يا اخوانا انا لقيت الكتاب 710 صفحه :a82: ودا شئ جميل بس ياريت الاقى شرح مختصر

فى الانتظار استاذ مكرم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

++++++ كل شيئ فى المسيحية له هدف ، وله – أيضاً – إسلوب (أى نظام) لضمان الوصول لهذا الهدف.
+++ وبخصوص الصلاة ، فالهدف هو الإتصال أو التواصل مع الله . ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بالإتصال التليفونى ، فهدفك منه هو الإتصال بالشخص الذى تطلبه ، ووسيلتك هى التليفون . فكذلك أيضاً الصلاة ، تفتح لك خط الإتصال مع الله .
+++ أما الوسيلة أو النظام ، لهذا الإتصال مع الله ، فهى بإسلوبين متلازمين متكاملين : 
  ((1))  إتصال (صلاة) دائم ، مثل الخط المفتوح دائماً ، بدون نظام محدد ، وذلك بتركيز مشاعر القلب نحو الله ، بمناداته ومناجاته بإستمرار ، فى كل الأوقات والمواقف بلا إستثناء ، بدون التقيد بأى شيئ  .
  ((2)) إتصال (صلاة) منظم ، أى أن له نظام  ، وهو يكون أكثر تركيزاً ، لشحن القلب بشحنة روحية كبيرة ومركزة  .
  ++++ ويمكن تشبيه هذين الإسلوبين ، بإسلوبى الغذاء الجسدى ، فإننا نتناول وجبات كبيرة أساسية ، ثلاث مرات يومياً ، للحصول على غذاء كامل يحفظ للجسم صحته ، بالإضافة لبعض المشروبات والأطعمة الخفيفة ، مرات عديدة يومياً ، لإمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية سريعة ، للحفاظ على مستوى أداء عالى ، ولمنع الإرهاق والهبوط  .
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة قد تكون جماعية فى الكنيسة ، أو فردية ، للإنسان فى منزله . 
   ++ كما أن نظامها يشمل الوقت ، كما يشمل مضمون الصلاة ذاتها 
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة الكنسية ، مفيدة جدأ جداً ،( مثلها مثل الوجبات الرئيسية) إذ تشحن الوجدان بكلام الله ، المملوء فوائد والمغذى روحياً ، إذ يحفظ الإنسان كلماتها الروحانية القوية ، فتظل تتردد داخل عقله الواعى والباطن ، معاً ، بل وحتى فى أحلامه ، ففى لحظات الإستيقاظ يجدها تتردد داخل عقله ، فتملأ نفسه فرحاً وسلاماً لذيذاً 
  +++++ كما أن الصلاة بالمزامير والتسبحة وأقوال الإنجيل ، تحمى الإنسان من الظروف السلبية ، كالوحدة والضغوط المختلفة ، فتكون حصناً ضد الكآبة . كما أنها تحميه من الحروب الفكرية ، إذ أن العقل المملوء بهذه الصلوات والتسابيح ، لا يجد الشيطان فيه موضعاً فارغاً ليملأه بالأفكار الشريرة ، ولذلك قال القديسون :- " إحفظ المزامير ، تحفظك   " 
 ++++++ ولكن ، مثلما فى كل أعمال الإنسان ، يجب أن تكون الصلاة -- منظمة كانت أم مرتجلة -- أن تكون من كل القلب ، وإلاّ  فقدت صفتها كصلة مع الله ، وتحولت إلى عمل من أعمال الرياء 

+++  فمع وجود نظام  للصلاة ، إلاَّ أنه محكوم بمدى تحقيقه للهدف ، الذى هو الإلتصاق الدائم بالله . 

+ فالصلاة -- عندنا -- ليست مجرد مجموعة من الكلمات والحركات ، المطلوب تنفيذها بدقة ، بغض النظر عن تأثيرها الروحى على الإنسان ، أى أنها ليست هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، يتم الحكم عليها -- فى قبولها أو رفضها -- على مجرد دقة أدائها كحركات وألفاظ .

++++++ وهكذا ، فمن كل النواحى ، ستجد سيادتك أن المفاهيم نفسها مختلفة تماماً .


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> + فالصلاة -- عندنا -- ليست مجرد مجموعة من الكلمات والحركات ، المطلوب تنفيذها بدقة ، بغض النظر عن تأثيرها الروحى على الإنسان ، أى أنها ليست هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، يتم الحكم عليها -- فى قبولها أو رفضها -- على مجرد دقة أدائها كحركات وألفاظ .
> 
> " إنما يكتب للعبد من صلاته ما عقل منها " فقط لإسقاط دعوى انها مجرد حركات
> 
> ++++++ وهكذا ، فمن كل النواحى ، ستجد سيادتك أن المفاهيم نفسها مختلفة تماماً .


فهمت من كلامك ان الصلاة ليس لها حركات و لا كلمات ولا وضع ولا وقت معين المهم التأثير فهل صواب ما فهمت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> فهمت من كلامك ان الصلاة ليس لها حركات و لا كلمات ولا وضع ولا وقت معين المهم التأثير فهل صواب ما فهمت




أولاً ، أنا لم أقل برفض إشتراك الجسد فى العبادة ، سيادتك راجع كلامى كويس ستجد أننى أنها ليست حركات فقط ، ولم أقل أن الجسد ممنوع من الإشتراك فى الصلاة

نحن نصلى واقفين أو ساجدين ، نصلى رافعين أيدنا أو منحنين ... إلخ

فالجسد له دوره أيضاً فى الصلاة عندنا

ولكن الصلاة - مثما قلت - لا تُعتبر هدفاً فى ذاتها ، وسياة للعلاقة مع الله ، فهذه الأيدى المرفوعة بالصلاة ، يأمرنا الإنجيل بأن تكون أيادى طاهرة 

وهذا الطُهر لا يعنى أن نغسلها مرات محددة ، بل يعنى أن تكون طاهرة من السرقة ومن أن تمتد بالشر على أى أحد

إقتباس : ((" إنما يكتب للعبد من صلاته ما عقل منها " فقط لإسقاط دعوى انها مجرد حركات))

لن أناقشك فى ذلك ، بل إسأل ذاتك أنت بنفسك ، وضع فى حسابك الصلاة المفروضة بالعربية على غير أهلها (مع ملاحظة أننا نصلى بالقبطية لأنها لغتنا ، ونصلى بها وفى أيدينا كتب تحوى الترجمة لمن لا يعرفها من الجيل الجديد)


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أولاً ، أنا لم أقل برفض إشتراك الجسد فى العبادة ، سيادتك راجع كلامى كويس ستجد أننى أنها ليست حركات فقط ، ولم أقل أن الجسد ممنوع من الإشتراك فى الصلاة
> 
> نحن نصلى واقفين أو ساجدين ، نصلى رافعين أيدنا أو منحنين ... إلخ
> 
> ...


تحياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إقتباس : ((اى ان من يصلى كمن لا يصلى مثلا ))

سامحنى ، هذا إستنتاج غريب جداً ، فقولى أن الصلاة ليست هدفاً بل وسيلة ، لا يسقط الحاجة إليها 

أرجو من سيادتك التدقيق 

إقتباس : (( وضعنا اسس فى اول المناقشات ان الدين بعيد عن ممارسات اتباعه فليست تلك الممارسات حجه عليه ثم ان اول مايتعلمه المسلم الصلاة وكما تعتزون انتم باللغه القبطيه نحن نعتز باللغه العربيه و صلاتنا لا تصح الا بها))

مازلت سيادتك تستنج أشياء بعيدة عن مسار الحديث كله

فلا نحن فصلنا الدين عن الصلاة ، ولا نحن نفرض الصلاة باللغة القبطية على أى أحد ، بل نترجمها إلى العربية للمتكلمين بالعربية ، وللإنجليزية لمن يتكلمون بالإنجليزية ... إلخ

فلم نقل أبداً أن صلاتنا لا تصح إلاَّ بهذه اللغة ، وهو منطق غريب ، وكأن الله لا يفهم اللغات الأخرى !!!!

ولذلك ، فإننى لا أجد أى علاقة بين مسار الكلام وبين ما تستنتجه سيادتك من عندياتك

+++ وإننى ألاحظ أن سيادتك بدأت تجنح للخروجات الكثيرة ، عن الموضوع ، هنا وهناك ، بما يصل إلى درجة الظاهرة ، وبما يمكن تسميته هروب العقل من الإنحسار داخل موضوع محدد ، وهو مبدأ التشتيت

+++ فلو إستمر الأمر على هذا الحال ، فسيتحول الحوار لدوامات كلامية بلا مسار وبلا هدف

+++ فرجاء التركيز ، لفائدتنا كلنا
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إقتباس : ((اى ان من يصلى كمن لا يصلى مثلا ))
> 
> سامحنى ، هذا إستنتاج غريب جداً ، فقولى أن الصلاة ليست هدفاً بل وسيلة ، لا يسقط الحاجة إليها
> 
> ...


وصلت الفكرة و للأن لم اعرف كيفية الصلاة وهل لها هيئه مخصوصه و ادعيه منصوص عليها فى الاناجيل

او كيف كان السيد المسيح يأمر اتباعه بالصلاه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أسمحوا لى بالمتابعة لأن الصلاة شئ يهم كل أنسان مؤمن*
*ومن منظور أسلامى أقتبست رد الأخ أبو عمر*


> *ثم ان اول مايتعلمه المسلم الصلاة وكما تعتزون انتم باللغه القبطيه نحن نعتز باللغه العربيه و صلاتنا لا تصح الا بها*


*هناك فرق بين الأعتزاز باللغة *
*وعدم صحة الصلاة إلا باللغة *
*الله خلق اللغة فكيف تحده اللغة ؟؟؟؟*
*الله خالق الألسنة فكيف تربطه الألسنة ؟؟*
*الله أوجد الكلمات فكيف بالكلمات تحده ؟؟*


> *بالقطع يفهمها اخى الكريم ولكن من لايتكلم العربيه كيف سيتعلم فرائض دينه وكيف سيقرأ القران*



*وهذه مشكلة فى حد ذاتها*
*وجميل انك تعترف بها (!!)*
*ماذا لو قلت لك أن رب المجد لن يعترف الا باللغة القبطية *
*وماعداها باطل ؟؟*
*سترد قائلاً : سأتعلمها*
*سأسال بدورى : وماذا عن الآمى ؟ ...ماذا عن من لا يستطيع التعلم ؟؟...ايبتعد عن الله أم يُعرض الله عنه صفحاً ؟!!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الصلاة هة ان تتكلم مع الرب باسلوب بسيط تقول له كل ما يجول بخاطرك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*+++ إقتباس : ((بالقطع يفهمها اخى الكريم ولكن من لايتكلم العربيه كيف سيتعلم فرائض دينه وكيف سيقرأ القران والذى كما تعلم ليس له ترجمه ولكن فقط ترجمة معانى وبالتالى لايجوز التعبد بقراءته الا باللغه العربيه))

ولماذا ليس له ترجمة !! هذه مشكلة وليست عذراً  (نفس الرأى قاله أخى عبود ، بدون إتفاق مسبق)

ووجوب التعبد بلغة واحدة ، هو أيضاً مشكلة وليست عذراً

وبالإجمال ، فهذه الصلاة بلغة غير مفهومة –أياً كانت الأعذار- تعنى بالإجمال أنها صلاة شكلية 

بينما الصلاة فى المسيحية ينبغى أن تكون بالذهن والروح معاً مثلما يقول الإنجيل ، ومعهما يشترك الجسد بالخشوع فى الصلاة
فالإنسان كله يصلى 

++++ إقتباس : (( و للأن لم اعرف كيفية الصلاة وهل لها هيئه مخصوصه و ادعيه منصوص عليها فى الاناجيل او كيف كان السيد المسيح يأمر اتباعه بالصلاه))

قد سبق أن أجبت عن ذلك ، فى المداخلة : 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3038787&postcount=7



+++++ إقتباس : (( وأكْرَه إمامة من يَلحن ، لأنه قد يُحِيل باللحن المعنى ، فإن أمَّ أعجمي أو لَحّان فأفصح بأمِّ القرآن ، أو لَحَنَ فيها لَحْناً لا يُحِيل معنى شيء منها أجزأته وأجزأتهم ، وإن لَحَنَ فيها لحناً يُحيل معنى شيء منها لم تُجْزِ من خلفه صلاتهم وأجزأته إذا لم يُحْسِن غيره ، كما يجزيه أن يُصلي بلا قراءة إذا لم يُحْسِن القراءة ، ومثل هذا إن لفظ منها بشيء بالأعجمية وهو لا يُحْسِن غيره أجزأته صلاته ولم تُجْزِ مَن خَلْفَه . ))

أنا أعرف أن تعبير : يلحن ، يعنى  يغير فى الكلمات التى يقرأها

وأما بقية الكلام ، فتحتاج مترجم ، فهلا تفضلت علينا بترجمتها ، بحيث نفهمها 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

إستكمالاً للرد عن السؤال بخصوص ما أمر به السيد المسيح ، فقد علمنا صلاة : أبانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس أسمك ...... إلخ

وهى جزء رئيسى مشترك فى كل صلواتنا 

++ أما الدخول فى تفاصيل النصوص ، فقد سبق أن أشرت لأنه من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## esambraveheart (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
> اعتقد ان السؤال واضح وخاصة عند متابعتى قداس عيد الميلاد مثلا لا افهم شئ مما يقال
> هل توجد كيفيه معينه للصلاة وما هى اوقاتها و عددها
> وشكرا للرد مقدما


*اذا كنت تريد متابعة الصلاة كطقس كنسي في الكنيسة الاورثوذكسية فعليك ان تعلم ان صلوات القداس الالهي تكون باللغتين العربية و القبطية معا ..و لتفهم ما يقال بالقبطية فعليك تحميل كتاب " الخولاجي المقدس " و فيه ستجد النص العربي و القبطي للقداس الالهي :*

*تنزيل الخولاجي المقدس من هذا الرابط :*

http://www.4shared.com/********/VQzQ-naD/__-__.htm

*ملحوظه :*
*بعد ان تقوم بتنزيل الملف قم باعادة تسميته لاي اسم باللغة الانجليزيه حتي يمكن فتحه ببرنامج اكروبات ريدر*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*في الرابط اعلاه ضع كلمة " دوكيومينت " باحرف انجليزيه بدل النقاط*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> وللأن لم اعرف* كيفية الصلاة* وهل لها هيئه مخصوصه و ادعيه *منصوص* عليها فى الاناجيل




*الصلاة هي صلة بين الانسان ... المحبوب من الله المحِب *

*هل يُملى على العروس ... ما يجب أن تتكلم به لعريسها ... الذي تُحبه *

*الصلاة هي فيضان القلب ... بما فيه ... نحو الله المُحِب *

*في المسيحية نصلي لله ... حبًا فيه ... وليس خوفـًا منه ... أو لإتقاء غضبه *

.


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال فقط الرد اتحذف ليه انا لم اخطئ فى احد وللأسف هذا الموضوع يتكرر
فضلا من يحذف شئ يخبرنى لماذا حذفه اعتقد ان هذا من ابسط الحقوق وعلى الاقل حتى لا اكرر ما يستلزم الحذف


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> سؤال فقط الرد اتحذف ليه انا لم اخطئ فى احد وللأسف هذا الموضوع يتكرر
> فضلا من يحذف شئ يخبرنى لماذا حذفه اعتقد ان هذا من ابسط الحقوق وعلى الاقل حتى لا اكرر ما يستلزم *الحذف*




*ممنوع *

*الإستشهاد بالإسلاميات في القسم المسيحي *

*مشرف القسم *

.


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *+++ إقتباس : ((بالقطع يفهمها اخى الكريم ولكن من لايتكلم العربيه كيف سيتعلم فرائض دينه وكيف سيقرأ القران والذى كما تعلم ليس له ترجمه ولكن فقط ترجمة معانى وبالتالى لايجوز التعبد بقراءته الا باللغه العربيه))
> 
> ولماذا ليس له ترجمة !! هذه مشكلة وليست عذراً  (نفس الرأى قاله أخى عبود ، بدون إتفاق مسبق)
> 
> ...


رجعولى المشاركة الاول و انا اشرحهالك من الاول للأخر:love34::love34:


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> رجعولى المشاركة الاول و انا اشرحهالك من الاول للأخر:love34::love34:




*ممنوع *

*شرح الاسلاميات في القسم المسيحي *

*هنا تسأل عن المسيحية فقط ... ونحن ُنجيبك *

.


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ مكرم هو من سألنى وهو من اكثر الناس احتراما فى مداخلاته معى واكثرهم افادة لى ولا يمكن ان ارفض له طلب وانا لم اعرض شئ الاخوة هم من سألوا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> الاستاذ مكرم هو من سألنى وهو من اكثر الناس احتراما فى مداخلاته معى واكثرهم افادة لى ولا يمكن ان ارفض له طلب وانا لم اعرض شئ الاخوة هم من سألوا



*لا تؤاخذنى

فإننى لم أسأل عن شيئ من أصله ، بل عمَّا قدمت سيادتك ، أو تعليقاً على ماقدمت سيادتك

ولكننى أريد فعلاً عدم تشتيت الموضوع بكثرة التشعبات ، وهو ما عبرت عنه مراراً

++ لذلك ، فمن المفيد لنا جميعاً أن نحاول حصر الكلام فى نقطة واحدة ، وبعد إستيفائها تماماً ، ننتقل لغيرها

لأن المواضيع الدينية بطبيعتها مترابطة ومتشعبة ، ومن السهل أن يستدرجنا توارد الخواطر إلى عشرات التفريعات

++ فلا عتب ، بل نبدأ من جديد ، ونحاول التركيز على نقطة واحدة
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> ++ لذلك ، فمن المفيد لنا جميعاً أن نحاول حصر الكلام فى نقطة واحدة ، وبعد إستيفائها تماماً ، ننتقل لغيرها
> 
> لأن المواضيع الدينية بطبيعتها مترابطة ومتشعبة ، ومن السهل أن يستدرجنا توارد الخواطر إلى عشرات التفريعات
> ...



نلخص ما فات ان الصلاة هى دعاء وتوجه قلبى الى الله بكل الجوارح
ليس لها حركات مخصوصة 

هل لها اوقات مخصوصه
هل يوجد منها مايجب ان يؤدى فى الكنيسه مثلا
وياريت لو رابط يشرح هذا الكلام مفصلا نوعا ما


----------

